# Rededication



## gtbmed (Aug 22, 2012)

I decided to start logging my workouts again. I'm mostly training for strength.

Monday:

Squats
110x5,5,5
Press
50x5,5,5

Wednesday:

Bench press
70x5,5,5
Cleans
80x3,3,3
85x3
90x3,3
GHRs
15,15,15
Chinups
13,8,6


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Greg nice to have you back


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been very busy, still training. Need to get some new lifting shoes.


_Bench press_
65x5
70x5,4
_Power cleans_
70x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Mobility_


----------

